# Fischer World Cup SC 2003-2004



## RossiSkier (Feb 24, 2005)

Found these skis in a LivetoPlay.com catalog.  

http://www.livetoplay.com/pages/pro...l1_id=0&level2_id=0&item=421044&level2_title=

*Fischer World Cup SC*






The sidecut is 123/66/102.   Tip, tail, and mid measurements for shaped skis almost always fit into specific categories.  These skis have the tip's of powder skis that normally would have a FAT mid.  123's are HUGE shovels!  But the mid section is skinny, 66mm.  FAT skis start at 80mm.  The tails are 102mm which are normally on MID-FAT skis. The turning radius is 10m at 160cm which is turn-on-a-dime.  They are just a freaky ski.  

So this is a cool, rare hybrid.  Fischer discontinued this experiment for the 2005 models.

Fischer skis are made in Ried, Ausutria, about 80 miles from Munich, Germany.


----------

